# what color pattern is Hippo ?



## jarvis (Jan 5, 2012)

and is she a pygmy ? or ?? she has a ridge of longer hair on her back lol when she gets upset it seems to stand up!! she hates all the dogs .. but loves the chickens .. she sleeps with the chickens lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerian dwarf or at the very least a cross. Pygmies don't come in that color/pattern. As for her color...light gold and white works.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Cute goat. Love her name!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes she looks ND to me too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like a Nigerian. Love her name! :laugh:


----------



## nubianbuckboy (Dec 28, 2011)

id say Nigerians too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She could very well be a "Pygerian" pygmy/nd cross.... my Angel is a definate pygmy/nd cross and she's totally white.
Hippo has enough gold color on her to be a "Gold/White" pattern


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know the first thing about dairy goats (except that they make super duper soaps :greengrin: ) but Hippo is CUTE!!!! What a sweetie!


----------

